# Some Shaper Info for those interested



## YYCHM (Feb 25, 2021)

http://www.neme-s.org/shapers/shaper_columns.html


----------



## kevin.decelles (Feb 25, 2021)

The entire archive was published in a very nice book by Kay fisher . They have an entire gingery build documented . Great reference

I found a place that was doing reprints (lulu.com) and grabbed one.  There is one there now for 12USD.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## kevin.decelles (Feb 25, 2021)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Johnwa (Feb 26, 2021)

The ebook is on amazon, but in this case I think a hard copy  would be better.
After looking at the article about Vietnam, I went on alibaba and sure enough they have shapers.  The smallest I could find had a stroke of 350mm, 15inches I think.


----------



## YYCHM (Feb 26, 2021)

Johnwa said:


> The ebook is on amazon, but in this case I think a hard copy  would be better.
> After looking at the article about Vietnam, I went on alibaba and sure enough they have shapers.  The smallest I could find had a stroke of 350mm, 15inches I think.



Well I'll be darned..... look at that.

https://www.alibaba.com/product-det...offerlist.normal_offer.d_image.14972a2fy4qWnJ


----------



## YYCHM (Mar 9, 2021)

@kevin.decelles look what arrived today.....






There is a lot of information in there!  542 pages worth.  $26.56 CAD landed.

Mailed out of Toronto?


----------



## Tom O (Mar 9, 2021)

When we have a coffee meet ( eventually ) you’ll have to bring it along.


----------



## kevin.decelles (Mar 9, 2021)

The section on the gingery build is pretty extensive


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## YYCHM (Mar 23, 2021)

Some good Atlas 7 info here.

http://www.wentztech.com/metalworking/equipment/altas-shaper/


----------

